# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Cila pjesë e fizikut të një mashkulli është më tërheqëse?

## ☆Angie☆

Mendimi mashkullor në lidhje me pjesët më _seksi_ të femrës po mbildhet tashmë në temën analoge. Po e hap një të ngjashme, ku këtë herë të shprehen femrat në lidhje me preferencat e tyre.

Cfarë ju duket tërheqëse te trupi i një mashkulli?

Po e filloj unë:

-Buzët (relativisht të mëdha e të mirëkonturuara)
-Barku nqs ka _six pack_
-Trupi dhe gjatësia
-Sytë

Preferenca?

----------


## mia@

Kembet dhe gjoksi me lesh. :syte zemra:  :kryqezohen:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## aMLe

*Syte,pjesa e "kafazit te kraharorit" 
buzeqeshja edhe ca te tjera qe po pres te me kujtohen*

----------


## mia@

> S'ka të ngjarë jo  Mua më bezdis për vete. Mendo një mashkull me fizik të përkryer që e ka të mbuluar kraharorin me lesh  
> 
> Muskulatura e gjoksit dhe e barkut te një mashkull duhet të jetë e lirë nga çdo gëzof qimesh.


Epo Shqiptar me gjoksin pa lesh, nuk mund te gjesh.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Shpatullgjere, trup i rregullt (dmth jo kock e lekure), jo me muskuj (si ato neper show) se te shtijne friken :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Ia heq unë dea, no probllem  :perqeshje:

----------


## Marya

ah syte  :buzeqeshje:  dhe duart se mos eshte ndonje unaze qe shkelqen , apo qe ka lene shenje :i terbuar:

----------


## 2043

Mua me terheq modeli i syzeve.(po nuk pati syze tregon qe nuk eshte ne rregull nga syte)

----------


## Marya

> Mua me terheq modeli i syzeve.(po nuk pati syze tregon qe nuk eshte ne rregull nga syte)


hahahha :buzeqeshje: me lot po qesh

----------


## 2043

> hahahhame lot po qesh


Qesh ti qesh, por nje shoku im vajti e hoqi syzet dhe vuri lente kontakti.
Ate dite duke parkuar makinen , theu pemen perpara dyqanit te tij. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alem_de

O je,o je ,sic thoni ju me larte paskam shance te mira une!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Por shtoje se:Prifterinj nuk jemi ne hahahahaha

----------


## Albela

*problemi se  mu me pelqejn te gjitha 
preferoj buzet dhe syt  *

----------


## INFINITY©

Syte, duart, kembet

----------


## PINK

mua me pelqen nje mashkull me nje trup te rregullt, trup sportiv (pa muskuj shuuume), e theksoj sportiv dhe i forte  :ngerdheshje: 

me krahe te forte, qe kur te me marri hopa te me mbaje shume  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Colomba

Syte,(veshtrimi intrigant)
Buzet (sensuale)
Shpatulla te gjera.

----------


## izabella

syte se bashku me shikimin.....

buzet me buzeqeshjen....

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Trupi rregullt , syte dhe buzet ..
Dhe te pasmet ... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Elonaa

Asnje se paska thene me kryesoren sipas mendimit tim.

*Dhembet e bardh* i kam fiksim.dhe shpatullat e gjera.!


Ca cuna me dhemb te tymosur ma shpifin! :djall i fshehur:

----------


## 2043

> e pelqenin si shoke, se ke pare ti qe femrat i flasin vetem te shemtuarve sepse i konsiderojn vetem shoke


pse mi ca te keqe kishim ne te bukurit me  hunde te vogel? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

Syte , buzet, duart dhe te mos jete i shendosh, si i thone fjales elegant .


ah se harrova dhembet    :ngerdheshje:

----------

